# What do you guys do with these????



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I got my band saw running better than ever (thanks to you guys) so I decided to prep a bunch of blanks.

Any creative ideas of what to do with these........besides campfires......


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm getting a pretty good stockpile


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> I got my band saw running better than ever (thanks to you guys) so I decided to prep a bunch of blanks.
> 
> Any creative ideas of what to do with these........besides campfires......


I asked a similar question some time ago. One reply was to cut pieces up to make segmented rings or make pieces to glue together to make a patchwork style decorative board.

The consensus was to not throw them in the fire.

It does take time to re-use the small pieces.

Nice stash of bowl blanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

I keep bins full of cut offs separated by species. Then at some point I have the idea I was waiting on and they are there waiting.


----------



## MTL (Jan 21, 2012)

I admit I am a burner. I have wood burning fireplace and I keep my scraps around as kiln dried makes excellent kindling. Especially the bits when you are straightening the second side on the TS.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

if it is not pine, you can make a marking gauge out of it!

if it's good for cutting boards, how about a patchwork end grain cutting board?

otherwise, you can use it for templates or little jigs like chisel sharpeners and such.


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

I am curious how long it took you to pile that precarious stack on your table? : )


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 21, 2013)

You could always send them to Chaincarver Steve, he has all kinds of mini things to do.

I just bought one of those shelving units for my shop.

Nice bunch of blanks you have.

Ray


----------



## Foresta Design (Dec 26, 2011)

Pen blanks. Lots and lots of pen blanks.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

SeanStuart said:


> I am curious how long it took you to pile that precarious stack on your table? : )


It's funny you ask that. 
Ever since I got the band saw tuned up, it's been my go to for cutting just about every thing.
I spent the last couple of days organizing the shop and gathering up wood chunks that have collected around the place.
I just kept tossing the scraps onto this table when all of a sudden I realized what a sizable pile I had created.
I chuckled and said, I need to share this with the guys.......


----------



## Marcol (Jan 18, 2013)

One thing is for sure, a few days after you burn them you'll have a specific need where they would have been perfect...


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Marcol said:


> One thing is for sure, a few days after you burn them you'll have a specific need where they would have been perfect...


:laughing::laughing::laughing:....and THAT is exactly what I'm afraid of...
....and why I asked for some ideas.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Bottle stoppers, pens, key chains, practice, kindling,....


----------



## MTL (Jan 21, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> Bottle stoppers, pens, key chains, practice, kindling,....


I think my limited vision on what to do with scraps is because I don't have a lathe. Wish I did. 

Couple ideas came to mind though, how about some wooden puzzles for your kids or grand kids depending on what stage of life you are in.


----------



## John Voloudakis (Dec 19, 2012)

I use pretty much every scrap in some way. 

Big logs get sawn in half and cut for bowl blanks. Blanks get cored out using my McNaughton if they are big enough. The pieces like you have get squared up and saved as blanks for things like pens, tops, stoppers ornaments, etc. Anything not big enough to use for turning or that is too strange a shape gets saved for the smoker if it is a good smoking wood like maple, oak, apple, etc. (if you don't have a smoker, sell them to folks who do - BBQ stores charge ridiculous money for these). Otherwise, they go in the fire, along with the bark trimmed off the logs. The shavings and sawdust (except walnut, which is toxic to many plants) become mulch for my garden, or get composted. The walnut shavings are pretty much the only thing that ends up in the trash. 

-John


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

mini bird houses. See related thread


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

The bottle stoppers, ornamental pieces and the like are all good ideas and I thank you for those.

However, I was wondering if any of you came up with a use for the radius end cutoffs. 
It seems a shame to toss those but I haven't come up with a use for them.

..... that was what I really inquiring about....and thanks for the input.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Inlays, intarsia, segmenting, kindling.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Hmm, interesting quandary, I have at least that and much more, plus thankful friends that share BBQ. Lol, the pieces I like I save --- aiming toward segmented turnings in the future.
No exotics-just Texas grown stuff.
Dave H


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

The few that I've generated, I've reluctantly burned for lack of a better use.

On a side note, are all those blanks on the shelf green? If so, and correct me if I'm wrong, shouldn't they be at least end sealed? Maybe the are and I just can't tell. Seems like mine split when I don't seal them.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

djg said:


> The few that I've generated, I've reluctantly burned for lack of a better use.
> 
> On a side note, are all those blanks on the shelf green? If so, and correct me if I'm wrong, shouldn't they be at least end sealed? Maybe the are and I just can't tell. Seems like mine split when I don't seal them.


Every one of those is kiln dried.
I'm very fortunate to be able to go to a couple of Millwork companys that let me pick thru their cutoff piles.

I keep my green stuff in dated paper bags with shavings.


----------



## chriskoww (Jun 6, 2011)

tcleve4911 said:


> I got my band saw running better than ever (thanks to you guys) so I decided to prep a bunch of blanks.
> 
> Any creative ideas of what to do with these........besides campfires......
> 
> View attachment 65420


How about random wood blanks. I did this recently with my scrap wood to make pretty cool bottle stoppers.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Are you kidding. There are no scraps in my shop.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

john lucas said:


> Are you kidding. There are no scraps in my shop.


I knew you'd show up sooner or later, John.?
That is pretty awesome but I don't have a lathe that small:laughing:


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

I do Inlay work, so that is always in my mind. Small projects, I use my stuff for Book Marks, and maybe a pigbutt door stop!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Gary0855 said:


> I do Inlay work, so that is always in my mind. Small projects, I use my stuff for Book Marks, and maybe a pigbutt door stop!


I love the grain in lacewood. 

I also love those door stops. Too funny. :thumbsup:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Gary0855 said:


> I do Inlay work, so that is always in my mind. Small projects, I use my stuff for Book Marks, and maybe a pigbutt door stop!


I don't see the pig butts in my future, but I appreciate the thought :laughing::laughing:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

chriskoww said:


> How about random wood blanks. I did this recently with my scrap wood to make pretty cool bottle stoppers.


This is a good idea.
These look like strips glued up, cut into pieces and reglued into new pieces.
How do you prep the small strips for glue up? Sand? Glue line rip?
Wanna do a build thread on those?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> I don't see the pig butts in my future, but I appreciate the thought :laughing::laughing:


The curved cut offs could be made into door stops, even if not carved into a pig butt, but not sure how many door stops you need.


----------



## chriskoww (Jun 6, 2011)

tcleve4911 said:


> This is a good idea.
> These look like strips glued up, cut into pieces and reglued into new pieces.
> How do you prep the small strips for glue up? Sand? Glue line rip?
> Wanna do a build thread on those?


Yes I do, but i'm working on the process right now. I want to make it MORE random than it is, and use thinner veneer (I made my own with a planer). You may also notice I used 3 equal blocks glue up so there are 2 vertical lines. I want to work on better angles. 

When I make some blanks that are actually good, I will make a build thread. It needs to be good enough for the pros on this site.:thumbsup:


----------



## davesplane (Apr 26, 2010)

I made this from the scrap bin!
:yes:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow....
I'd like to see THAT process.
I love the curved, sweep, angled, curling parabola in the lower section.

Thanks for posting that one.


----------



## laxin213 (Jan 25, 2013)

davesplane said:


> I made this from the scrap bin!
> :yes:


Wow nice job! Any segmented turning build log ?where'd you buy the insert and lid combo?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

laxin213 said:


> Where'd you buy the insert and lid combo?


The usual places, likely other sources.

Woodcraft
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/20...ravel-mug-turning-kit-with-screw-top-lid.aspx

Packard Woodworks.
http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Mer...de=packard&Product_Code=153104&Category_Code=

Craft Supply
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/4/-/12/54/-/5274/Artisan-Travel-Mug-Kit/mug


----------

